# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  У абонентов «Белтелекома» появилась возможность оплаты услуг на сайтах компании

## ByFly

РУП Белтелеком сообщает, что появилась возможность пополнения лицевых счетов услуг byfly&trade;, интерактивная и эфирная ZALA, SMART ZALA, Максифон, пакетов услуг с использованием банковских платёжных карт на сайтах [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

